# diy plexi glass tricks



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I was wondering if anybody knows of another trick for plexi glass lids all opions welcome.what I'm meaning is a trick to keep the from warping. Now the way I have been doing it is I take some 1in walnut strips an frame the plexi. One good thing about this is it keeps the light from direct contact wit plexi an allows air flow yes u can also hang the light if possible. The strips are held to the the plexi with self tapping screws (aluminum) then I cover them in silicone. This method works great I've been using I for yrs. If u make them different let me know.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've used aluminum 90 degree bars.Attached on top with stainless steel nuts and bolts.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Was thinking of something like report binders or something similiar.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Never thought of aluminum bars. Polish them up make them look like chrome. What do u mean report binders


----------

